# Excellent Domino Shelf Jig



## Chems (18 May 2010)

Gotta do this on my next project and happened to come across this.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zky_hZc4 ... r_embedded


----------



## Mattty (18 May 2010)

Thats an excellent tip mate, thanks.


----------



## Benchwayze (5 Jun 2010)

Another one in my 'round tuit' folder. Want to work out a method for using a router for this.

I have the domino biscuits! :wink: 

John


----------



## gidon (5 Jun 2010)

Yes very useful tip - see earlier post!
https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/domi ... 37467.html
Cheers
Gidon


----------



## Chems (5 Jun 2010)

Ah yes I read that thread but missed that one. Its a goodune.


----------



## Brian Jackson (23 Jun 2010)

First get your Domino and I can feel one coming on!


----------



## RussianRouter (24 Jun 2010)

Chems":2qb44ebc said:


> Gotta do this on my next project and happened to come across this.



The jig would have to be retractable for different widths of wood,otherwise you would have to make different sized jigs to suit.

Anyway I thought that tip was doing the rounds? it showed how to do that in the instructions of my biscuit jointer,so nothing new there


----------

